
Is It Possible to Use the Internet Privately? - searchencrypt
https://hackernoon.com/is-it-really-possible-to-use-the-internet-privately-16dbbbcfee9?gi=8fd7e1127b5f
======
dallascowboys
I'm skeptical about using the web, even with privacy tools. It's difficult to
accurately find the source of many of the privacy tools...so they may be
tracking you just as much as the sites they "protect" you from.

~~~
stewofkc
I agree. However, people feel comfortable because they are online with
billions of other people. They feel less threatened because their information
is hidden within the info of the other billion people using the internet.

